# Severance



## Alchemedia (Jun 21, 2022)

Tension in the Track: The Quiet, Rich Sound of ‘Severance’ - Mixonline


By Tom Kenny. Severance provides a stellar example of how a quiet, subtle yet detailed soundtrack can have as much impact as a Marvel movie.



www.mixonline.com


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 21, 2022)

Great show with a brilliant soundtrack. Really well done.


----------



## David Kudell (Jul 12, 2022)

I’m in love with this show and the soundtrack is brilliant too. The score is simple yet creepy and really sets the perfect mood.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## sluggo (Jul 15, 2022)

This show is on the level of Hitchcock and Serling. The score is haunting and proves that intelligent themes and piano are still quite capable of doing an amazing job.


----------



## David Kudell (Jul 25, 2022)

I couldn't help making a remix arrangement of the theme.


----------



## Pier (Sep 16, 2022)

Holy mother of god. I just finished watching the finale minutes ago. What a brilliant show.

Best thing I've seen in years.

Oh and yeah the music is awesome too 😂


----------

